# Do you have a UK car for sale on Kos?



## neilgraham (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi
My name's neil and I live in Bodrum, Turkey. We are planning to bring our uk car to Kos in March as the 6 months we are allowed to have our car here will be up. We are planning to leave our car on kos for 6 months (when it will be allowed to return) and possibily buy another uk registered car on Kos to bring back to turkey to use in the meantime. 
We are flying to the uk from Kos at the end of March for 4 weeks and could get the v5 into my name via dvla before we return. So please let me know if you have a car you're planning to sell in the coming months. 
kind regards
neil


----------

